# 2021 X5 Xdrive 45e Rear View Mirror Assembly



## pacdecimal (Jul 22, 2009)

My passenger/right rear view mirror assembly hit a large trucks rear view mirror as the truck was not parked properly while driving around 30mph. I heard the impact and pulled over to check. Mirror cover has few marks but it's not cracked. Lower cover, signal lamp cover, and bottom frame of the mirror, which allows to move is cracked also. Glass did not crack and the mirror assembly is able to retract, however, due to the collision the right mirror assembly does not match the retract distance of the left. Is this something that I would need to file an insurance claim? Or something I can fix during my 3 weeks of PTO? Not sure if the motor needs to be replaced or not. Thank you


----------



## pacdecimal (Jul 22, 2009)

Went by few places, the dealer states the entire right rear view mirror assembly needs to be replaced, while few non dealers stated that the frame and the lower cover needs replacing. Dealer stated that the camera, top cover, mirror and the light cover are all ok, but the motor needs to replaced, and it cannot be replaced just by itself and needs the entire assembly. The frame is around $67, while the lower cover is around $63. And, I don't know if the frame is the part that allows the mirror frame to stop at a certain point (stop gap) or not, as right now the right mirror retracts close to the window (25 degrees) while the not damaged left mirror frame stops at 45 degrees, as there's stop mechanism, most likely a plastic component.


----------

